
Show HN: ServiceShop – Turnkey open-source application deployments - bsears
https://serviceshop.io
======
bradknowles
Okay, so I can pick from three different sandboxes.

But I have no clue what those sandboxes actually do or why I might want one.

Maybe just throw up a website that only says “Fred” and call the job done?

------
oliv__
Error code: SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG

Firefox 57 / MacOS

